# Mexico or Caribbean over Christsmas



## Ndjsg (Sep 29, 2014)

We were scheduled to go to Cabo over Christmas, but our resort is closed.  therefore I am looking to rent a 2+ bedroom somewhere warm, preferably in Riviera Maya or the Caribbean.


----------



## lily28 (Sep 30, 2014)

*Grand Mayan riviera maya*

Pm sent. Grand Mayan over christmas


----------

